# Marantz SR7005



## LeeH (Feb 18, 2011)

New receiver for me, which I kind of expected to use as a Prepro - in time with a nice beefy amp. However, as I read a little more on the Marantz, some of what I read almost implys that it has a real amp inside... ie one that can run rated power with all channels driven - not that it actually says that but......

My question is can this piece actually do that (or close) or should I continue to look at getting a real amp


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

There are a number of factors that figure into how much power you need: Listening distance, speaker sensitivity, room size, room treatments and furnishings, and preferred listening level. I'd start with the built in amp and live with it for a while to see if it meets your needs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Marshall nailed it. I do not think the Marantz will output over 100 Watts into 5 or 7 Channels however. With it weighing 28.7 Pounds I really would be shocked if it came close. In truth, the Pioneer SC-37 is the only current AVR that I have seen lately that output over 100 Watts into multiple channels when Bench Tested.

Onkyo's TX-SR805, 875, 876, TX-NR905 and 906 were the last AVR prior to the Pioneer that had done so well when tested. However, not that many people need 100 Watts into 5 or 7 Channels. If in a cavernous Room and or using inefficient Speakers then it certainly would be possible for Reference Levels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, when I got my Outlaw amp, I thought I'd need a dedicated circuit for it. But my power conditioner has a current meter on it. I never drew more than 5A during a loud movie and that included the projector, preamp, subwoofer, and DVD player. I'd estimate that 3A was used for the outlaw amp and subwoofer. Probably 80W per channel and that was LOUD (with inefficient Magnepan speakers too). For normal use, it stays under 3A for the whole system. 

FYI, I have an older Marantz SR-18 that I am using as a preamp. The Marantz receiver units make great preamps.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Yeah, when I got my Outlaw amp, I thought I'd need a dedicated circuit for it. But my power conditioner has a current meter on it. I never drew more than 5A during a loud movie and that included the projector, preamp, subwoofer, and DVD player. I'd estimate that 3A was used for the outlaw amp and subwoofer. Probably 80W per channel and that was LOUD (with inefficient Magnepan speakers too). For normal use, it stays under 3A for the whole system.
> 
> FYI, I have an older Marantz SR-18 that I am using as a preamp. The Marantz receiver units make great preamps.


Hello,
How is this for coincidence. Tonight I setup my old Marantz SR-19EX in my HT as my Onkyo's HDMI is not always working properly and my Warranty ends in a couple of months so I figured it was best to get a new HDMI Board while I still could under Warranty. The 19EX was a major upgrade over the SR-19 as it went from THX Select to THX Ultra and added 24/192 Burr Brown DAC's and a few other things. The changes were not as large in the SR-18 as it was already fantastic. They look amazing in Gold, but I do not think the 19EX was offered in any Finish but black.

I love the way Marantz's Reference AVR's look. I especially like the rounded corners as opposed to AVR/SSP's that are Designed strictly with a Slide Ruler. The HDAM's in the Marantz's Preamp Section are a really nice Feature and for being close to a decade old, really acquits itself quite well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## powerdoc (Sep 8, 2010)

I have also this amp. 
From what I have read, the SR 7005 is 90 watts under 5 channels, and 70 watts under 7 channels. 
The SR 7500 has more watt consumption than the SR 8500, but this later is better built with more metal.


----------



## LeeH (Feb 18, 2011)

90 and 70 is closer to the truth (it is rated at 125 only with two channels driven). Fact is my big Rocket 850's will greatly benefit from some serious power and I will probaly running and emotiva xpa5 into it which is 200/channel at 8 ohms. Maybe its ok with with some really little bookshelves but that is about it.

It does make a pretty good PrePro though. My only objection is that the preouts don't include connections for the High or wide speakers. I am planning to add a pair of high's to my setup.

Well after I finish it all, maybe I'll get the av7005 which does include those connections


----------

